# hello there :)



## prickles (Jul 20, 2009)

It has been a while since I have posted anything. We just got Prickles a new cage and a ferret hut which he loves. Had to get the new cage because after 9 months he finally figured out how to escape the old one  little devil. I woke up the other morning to find him in my bedroom. ( His cage is in my daughters room down the hall) How he got out and didn't get hurt is a miracle but not a chance we wanted to take again. We love the new cage and are hoping it is escape proof. Its size is 32 inches long x 20 inches wide and 16 1/2 inches tall. More then enough room for wheel, hut, dishes, and a cuddly friend ( likes a small stuffed bunny that is a small dog toy, drags it around the cage ) and a pvc pipe. Plus room to spare. Can't put up a pic yet as my computer is new and I haven't put on the software yet. Hope to post it soon though. We haven't ever needed a heater as my daughters room stays a constant 76 summer or winter ( heat or ac) not sure why but it has worked so far.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds really cool, hope to see pics  I love getting to see the different set ups


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How good to get an update on little Prickles! I look forward to pictures of the little one and his new home.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, pics please! I bet he's loving the new cage.


----------

